
Ask HN: Got out of coding, burnt out, how to get back in? - TyrionDrawf
Looking for suggestions on what technologies are worth learning right now, both for fun factor and for employability.  My current plans are to learn some Cloud stuff and get back into .NET for employability, try some game making with a friend in Python and PyGame for fun, and do another attempt at functional programming most likely with Haskell (previously did some SICP, and it made me a better programmer everywhere).<p>I&#x27;m originally a .NET&#x2F;C# developer for five years doing nothing particularly innovative, switched jobs and spent three years doing customer support &#x2F;onboarding with very lightweight JavaScript&#x2F;HTML work and maintenance.  Decided to get into Product Requirements and have been in that for slightly under two years.<p>I&#x27;ve enjoyed writing requirements and product specifications, but everything else I found exhausting.  I&#x27;m not naturally talented at UX, and dealing with the politics is brutal and demoralizing (departments refusing to co-operate but pretending on the surface to be helpful; management not having a unified vision; no serious analysis on what projects we should be doing so we spent a year on a product that clients have not adopted).  I realize that this might be just my company and other companies might be different, but I&#x27;m at the point where I have no interest in the work and don&#x27;t really feel passionate about designing some perfect product and talking to the users. If nothing else, I need to get back into coding for a few years to just recharge my batteries.<p>Has anyone here been in a similar situation?  Tips on recharging energy?  Tips on getting back into coding and what technologies should I focus on now?  Would really like to get out of web front-end browser crap with changing frameworks every six months (should I even bother to look at Angular or is it already replaced?), but I&#x27;ve done a bunch of HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS and I&#x27;m comfortable in back end.
======
tboyd47
Hey, I'm still in coding and I'm pretty burnt out for the same reasons. The
open source web ecosystem is really polarizing right now. Either you love the
new Javascript World Order to the point where you port React to other
languages in your free time and name your kids Bobby.js and Billy.js, or you
hate Javascript with an all-consuming hatred that emanates from the very core
of your being and makes you lie face-down on the floor with impotent rage,
muttering rants in Old English about why it's wrong to break the back button.
Are you sure you want back in?

Edit: you should try Gomix (formerly Hyperdev), it's pretty cool.

~~~
jcmoscon
Hey, after I learned clojure and haskell I started liking javascript. Maybe
you should learn some good functional programming and open your mind to other
ways of thinking.

